# on a budget



## djdsc7 (Jun 29, 2013)

Absolute max budget of 450. Happy to go second hand to get better kit, but only through forum to hopefully decrease chances of buying knackered kit. Seems like there are a few options:

Cherub at around 350 then use leftover for an entry grinder.

New avanti for the whole budget.

New or second hand haggis classic with a more expensive grinder.

What do you think,and any other ideas.

Pete


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Get a good grinder , every time, then easier to upgrade to a better machine . Great coffee , needs good grinds! . What kind of drinks do you want to make ? Espresso, cappucino , lattes . Will they be just for you or three of four at a go?


----------



## djdsc7 (Jun 29, 2013)

Cappuccino and latte mainly 2 at a time during week but more on a weekend if friends over etc.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Classic and then spend more on the grinder, all day long IMO.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I think I agree with Mrboots, it's worth spending money on a good grinder. You should be able to get something really good 2nd hand for arround the £200 -250 mark possibly much cheaper on Gumtree or ebay.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

£550 might get you a cherub for 350 and 200 for a grinder which would get the most out it.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

See what grinder you can get then as long as you £100 left you can get a classic............if you dont have the ancillary bits tamper, milk jug etc then budget £50 for these.


----------



## billcoxfam (Jan 8, 2013)

£525 would get you my PV Lusso ( advertised for sale here) and my Rancillio Rocky grinder. Both 3 years old and in excellent condition. I would be happy to demo here in Macclesfield.

Join the lever team now, you won't regret it.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

If you are looking a more than1-2 milk drinks then a SIngle boiler can be a pain, in waiting to get the temp back up to down as the case may be ( this would be your gaggia and silvia ) hence a HX would make more sense ( cherub etc ) . Really no not fall down the route of great machine, cheap grinder, you won't get the best out of any of those machines by using a poor grind .

I have a Silvia and can do 2 single shot lattes on it, if you use around 5-6 oz cups, reasonably quickly with a bit of practise . If you want doubles in each , the time increases ! Hence partly why I am up grading .


----------



## bean machine (Jul 7, 2013)

Go for the grinder first as said elsewhere


----------

